# Sedalia center annual BBQ Festival



## pinkmeat (May 14, 2009)

Located in Sedalia, VA. It's in between Bedford and Big Island on Rt122. Sat May 30th.

I'll be there winning...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.sedaliacenter.org/?q=events/[email protected]_2009


----------

